

Should This Logo Be Illegal? - pessimizer
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2012/05/16/freedom_and_intellectual_property.html?wpisrc=obinsite

======
sp332
Um, yeah? Blatant trademark infringement, commercially trading on the mark,
etc.

